# Adding My Watermark to Multiple Files



## UrFavSigma (Feb 16, 2011)

OK I have Photoshop Elements 9 and Photoshop CS5. I have a custom watermark that a graphic designer made for me. I want to apply it to all of my photos at once and have them all in the same spot and the size proportioned depending on the size of the pic after I have cropped them. If neither of these programs are good, what can I use?

**Yes I know this question has been asked a MILLION times and I have searched but have not found a direct answer.**


----------



## Davor (Feb 16, 2011)

I know lightroom has this feature, to be able to place water mark on your images in a certain spot your specify. might wanna look into that


----------



## fokker (Feb 16, 2011)

Lightroom 3 buddy. Custom watermarks on as many images at a time as you please.


----------



## UrFavSigma (Feb 16, 2011)

My watermark is .psd. I don't want to create a watermark in Lightroom. I dont think lightroom lets you put my custom watermark on all the images.


----------



## Davor (Feb 16, 2011)

UrFavSigma said:


> My watermark is .psd. I don't want to create a watermark in Lightroom. I dont think lightroom lets you put my custom watermark on all the images.



Actually it does, it be pretty lame if it didn't allow that. Just pop it open in PS, make the size you desire, save it as a .png and import it in Lightroom and your golden.


----------



## UrFavSigma (Feb 16, 2011)

Davor said:


> UrFavSigma said:
> 
> 
> > My watermark is .psd. I don't want to create a watermark in Lightroom. I dont think lightroom lets you put my custom watermark on all the images.
> ...



Worked like a charm! Thanx!


----------



## vtf (Feb 16, 2011)

Define as brush, adjust size of brush and brush on picture, all in pse8. But can't do batches.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 7, 2013)

fokker said:


> Lightroom 3 buddy. Custom watermarks on as many images at a time as you please.



Oh emm gee, this needs to be a sticky! I found this with Google and I  have been looking for a solution like this for SO long! Thank you


----------



## Tee (May 7, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> Oh emm gee, this needs to be a sticky! I found this with Google and I  have been looking for a solution like this for SO long! Thank you



Really?  Sorry for being so flippant but a minute of browsing the tabs in LR takes you to watermarks. I'm not one of those young computer folks and I figured it out in 30 seconds.


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2013)

Why not just download the Lightroom users manual? - http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/Lightroom/1.0/help.pdf

Or with Lightroom open, just press the keyboard *F1* key.


----------

